# You Know You Spend Too Much Time On Ecigssa When...



## devdev

You know you spend to much time on Ecigssa when...

1. You receive a work related email and want to click on a "like" button

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

2. you have to rush through your work to get it all done on a friday because you've been putting it aside to read up on the many interesting threads

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

3. Someone makes a funny on another forum and you want to nominate him for a 'Always a Good LOL' medal

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silverbear

4. You reply to a thread quickly only to realise you are still reading all the other threads 2 hours later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Wayne said:


> 4. You reply to a thread quickly only to realise you are still reading all the other threads 2 hours later.



AKA the time vacuum


----------



## Reinvanhardt

5. You can tell at a glance if someone is due for a milestone ribbon or medal. Btw @Cape vaping supplies has over 1000 positive ratings lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

6. You put off all the house work, making dinner, washing, shopping ext. to just before your partner comes home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

7) you start a post about spending to much time on the forum
8) you actually read and comment on the post that someone started about spending too much time on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz

9. your cellphone battery doesn't last half as long anymore cause you spend all your free time on tapatalk when you're not in front of your pc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt

10. The change of a forumite's avatar requires you to defrag your brain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Reinvanhardt said:


> 10. The change of a forumite's avatar requires you to defrag your brain.


Those damn mullets!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz

11. you have to do your work (as in your job) in between the time you need for the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> 11. you have to do your work (as in your job) in between the time you need for the forum


Being on the forum is a 24/7 responsibility, work just pays the bills lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

12. You are starting to stress about being away from the forums because you are being forced to go on holiday in May!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> 12. You are starting to stress about being away from the forums because you are being forced to go on holiday in May!


is this your humble way of telling us you going on holiday in may LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

13. making place on your workbench between test equipment and soldering iron for a notebook

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar

13. you start hyperventilating and frothing from your mouth when the site is down .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> is this your humble way of telling us you going on holiday in may LOL



It is indeed and also my way of telling you Capetonians I will be down for the Vape meet! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

14. when you dont get an alert within 5 minutes and start to get worried

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar

ag nee , everytime i edit my no theres a new post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Riaz said:


> 11. you have to do your work (as in your job) in between the time you need for the forum



^^This, makes it worse that I'm on 2 forums non stop updating unread threads.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

15. when the site is down, you upset coz now you forced to work

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Riaz said:


> 15. when the site is down, you upset coz now you forced to work



You get withdrawal sumtims when the sight is down

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

johan said:


> 13. making place on your workbench between test equipment and soldering iron for a notebook


 wall bracket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

denizenx said:


> wall bracket



No moved an older scope out of the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

You haven't logged on to Facebook for over a month

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

15. You start receiving emails from customers that you are behind schedule on their projects

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Your son brings you your phone every 2 mins saying 'dad your phone is ringing' (email and tapatalk notifications)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Your son brings you your phone every 2 mins saying 'dad your phone is ringing' (email and tapatalk notifications)



And when you have your iPad and iPhone next to your PC all hell breaks loose!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex Smit

ShaneW said:


> You haven't logged on to Facebook for over a month


Facebook has un-liked me...

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex Smit

16. When you now have top up you data bundle 4 times a month, just to stay up to date with the forum...

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Rex Smit said:


> 16. When you now have top up you data bundle 4 times a month, just to stay up to date with the forum...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk



I'm using an extra gig a month now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

17: when you have a busy day and people start asking where you are lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

18. when work finishes at 5pm but you still browsing the forum well after that

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483

pfft. See I missed one similar lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW

When you open your eyes in the morning, you check your notifications before you even have coffee or a vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

when you writing exams in less than 2 weeks and supposed to be studying but cant fight the urge to browse the forum and see what fellow vapers are up to

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> when you writing exams in less than 2 weeks and supposed to be studying but cant fight the urge to browse the forum and see what fellow vapers are up to


Go study...we need you at the Vape Meet!


----------



## johan

When you suddenly realize you might run out very shortly, after seeing someone else's vape mail containing e-liquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Chatting on the forum when your thesis proposal is due in less than 2 days.


----------



## crack2483

Updating picture threads when out camping. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Looking at your vaping device perched on a table in a restaurant and instead of listening to the conversation of your friends you are thinking, wow, that would make a great photo backdrop for my vape to post on the forum.... (happened to me last night).... 

Needless to say I didnt take the photo because my friends caught me in my moment of thought and ruined it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rex_Bael

Silver said:


> Needless to say I didnt take the photo because my friends caught me in my moment of thought and ruined it...



I think the last sentence is the most telling part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Chatting on the forum when your thesis proposal is due in less than 2 days.


 That sounds interesting. On what subject?


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> That sounds interesting. On what subject?


The topic I am writing on is "Machine Learning Algorithms" with a focus on healthcare data


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> The topic I am writing on is "Machine Learning Algorithms" with a focus on healthcare data


That is Greek to me, am curious to know more, but do not want to hijack the thread. Please maybe try to enlighten me at the Vape Meet if we have the time.


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> That is Greek to me, am curious to know more, but do not want to hijack the thread. Please maybe try to enlighten me at the Vape Meet if we have the time.



Will do


----------



## Alex

ShaneW said:


> When you open your eyes in the morning, you check your notifications before you even have coffee or a vape



Not me, nothing comes before coffee.


----------



## ShaneW

Alex said:


> Not me, nothing comes before coffee.



Usually I wake just before my wife brings coffee through, and my phone charges next my bed... But I can't stand up without the cuppa


----------

